# Shirt Mailers for more then 1 shirt



## lynch (Apr 18, 2011)

I was wondering what size of a mailer do you use for orders that have multiple shirts. I ship via USPS so for the single orders I use their standard 11.625" X 15.125 Priority mail envelop. But, when I get orders for more then 1 shirt or even one of my XXL shirts that's when things get dicey. Any help would be much appreciated thanks!


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Serious? I can get 6 or 7 shirts in a priority envelope. How do you fold shirts?

You can buy larger poly bags off ebay if those are not big enough for you..


----------



## lynch (Apr 18, 2011)

I figured it out. Thanks though chobay.


----------

